# Will any of this happen to any of us?



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*TELL ME THIS WON'T HAPPEN TO ME !!! *

An elderly woman, Julie, called 999 on her mobile phone to report that her car had been broken into. She was hysterical as she explained her situation to the operator: "They've stolen the stereo, the steering wheel, the clutch and brake pedals and even the accelerator! " she cried. The operator said, "Stay calm. An officer is on the way."

A few minutes later, the officer radio-ed in. "Disregard... " he said. "She got in the back-seat by mistake..!"

*****************************************************

*SENIOR DRIVING *

As a senior citizen was driving down the M3 motorway, his mobile phone rang.. Answering, he heard his wife's voice urgently warning him, "Bob, I've just heard on the news that there's a car going the wrong way on the M3 near Basingstoke. Please be careful!"

"Hell," said Bob, "It's not just one car.. It's hundreds of them!"


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not funny but imagine telling your mates dow the pub that a cement mixer fell on you while in the train........  

BBC News today.

Ray.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

UncleNorm said:


> *TELL ME THIS WON'T HAPPEN TO ME !!! * ...


Don't worry, it can go on for years and yet you survive :wink: 
Many years ago I called the police to report *my* car missing from Tesco's car park  
Fortunately before they arrived I remembered that I had gone in my wife's car  
You can tell it was a long time ago - I had expected the police to come and investigate :lol:


----------

